# What color should my Yo Zuri bonitos be



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought some of those tiger colored Yo Zuris at the sale, and I plan to paint them either purple or black...my question is which?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I would leave at least some of them and then if you want purple and black do black on top and fade it down to purple


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man both my purple/blk and my tiger color have been raped.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we have a whole mess of these lures, and it honestly doesnt seem to matter. our tiger one is absolutely raped; our black purple is raped; our dorado one is raped; and the list goes on. whichever one i already have rigged up goes in the water, and run just inside or behind the prop wash. very rarely do we not get at least one wahoo while trolling this lure.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah yes, someone else who uses the word "raped" when describing the damage done by these animals, I like it.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never trolled much, but this year I plan on putting one behind the boat and try to catch a Wahoo or Dolphin.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Black back purple sides and white bottom


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Black/purple,black/orange and dorado are the hot colors that seem to get molested the most but I think its more the action of the lure that gets fish to attack it. I wouldn't go to high tech on the paint,just make sure you use some clear after painting.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatever happened to the TREMBLERS? I remember the metallic black and purple ones flying off the shelves when i worked at J&M tackle.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Color doesnt seem to matter as they all end up as orange once the paint rips off.. it amazes me that a 30 dollar lure is so cheaply finished!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (3/4/2008)*,just make sure you use some clear after painting.




good call. a wahoo will eventually ALWAYS win the battle against a lure, sooner or later, but you can prolong your finish but adding some clear epoxy...several coats of it, to your lure before dragging it behind your boat. apparently you can buy it in a spray-can form. remember-SEVERAL coats.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

purple and black, plain black, or fire orange/black get the ones with single hooks they are much better than the double hooks


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

double hooks are trash


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

What size or does it matter?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i use the one that's like 9 inches i believe with "GREAT SUCCESS!!" (borat)


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

"Do you see what happens Little Larry...."


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

that bonita is trashed:hoppingmad


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a cool pic of the lure, i noticed its tied on the front and not the top is that how your suppose to use them if you dont use a downrigger or do you tie them to the top. never used before so forgive if this is a stupid quetion.


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

> *legalhookin (3/10/2008)*thats a cool pic of the lure, i noticed its tied on the front and not the top is that how your suppose to use them if you dont use a downrigger or do you tie them to the top. never used before so forgive if this is a stupid quetion.




Look a little closer. The leader is just behind the lure and it appears that it is tied to the nose of the lure. There is nowhere to tie a leader to the nose of the bonita....just that one spot on the top/front.


----------

